# Cup North - Who is going When ?



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi

simple thread for people who are going , so they can them pm each other swap mobiles if they wanna meet up or not ....

Copy and paste

Mrboots - all being well Saturday


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Mrboots - all being well Saturday

Glenn (and Nadine) - Sat 1000-1400 | Sun 1000-1400 - will be wearing Forum t-shirt on one of the days - Size L still available to purchase and collect at the show - special price £15 each - PM me


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

No I'm not going too busy


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Mrboots - all being well Saturday

Glenn (and Nadine) - Sat 1000-1400 | Sun 1000-1400 - will be wearing Forum t-shirt on one of the days - Size L still available to purchase and collect at the show - special price £15 each - PM me

I'll be there on Sunday with my other half. No idea on time..


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Definitely there Saturday.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Mrboots - all being well Saturday

Glenn (and Nadine) - Sat 1000-1400 | Sun 1000-1400 - will be wearing Forum t-shirt on one of the days - Size L still available to purchase and collect at the show - special price £15 each - PM me

Rhys - I'll be there on Sunday with my other half. No idea on time..

The Systemic Kid - Definitely there Saturday


----------



## scottomus (Aug 13, 2014)

I should hooefully be there Saturday.

if so wouldn't mind grabbing a tee off you Glenn!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I will have a bundle in my bag

Mrboots - all being well Saturday

Glenn (and Nadine) - Sat 1000-1400 | Sun 1000-1400 - will be wearing Forum t-shirt on one of the days - Size L still available to purchase and collect at the show - special price £15 each - PM me

Rhys - I'll be there on Sunday with my other half. No idea on time..

The Systemic Kid - Definitely there Saturday

scottomus - hopefully there Saturday


----------



## EricC (Apr 25, 2011)

Mrboots - all being well Saturday

Glenn (and Nadine) - Sat 1000-1400 | Sun 1000-1400 - will be wearing Forum t-shirt on one of the days - Size L still available to purchase and collect at the show - special price £15 each - PM me

Rhys - I'll be there on Sunday with my other half. No idea on time..

The Systemic Kid - Definitely there Saturday

scottomus - hopefully there Saturday

EricC - I hope to make it there on Saturday to put faces to names.


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Mrboots - all being well Saturday

Glenn (and Nadine) - Sat 1000-1400 | Sun 1000-1400 - will be wearing Forum t-shirt on one of the days - Size L still available to purchase and collect at the show - special price £15 each - PM me

Rhys - I'll be there on Sunday with my other half. No idea on time

The Systemic Kid - Definitely there Saturday

scottomus - hopefully there Saturday

EricC - I hope to make it there on Saturday to put faces to names

Coffee Omega - We shall be there both days from 10am until 5pm come and say hello stand C17 representing VBM in the UK


----------



## FullBloomCoffee (Mar 19, 2015)

Mrboots - all being well Saturday

Glenn (and Nadine) - Sat 1000-1400 | Sun 1000-1400 - will be wearing Forum t-shirt on one of the days - Size L still available to purchase and collect at the show - special price £15 each - PM me

Rhys - I'll be there on Sunday with my other half. No idea on time

The Systemic Kid - Definitely there Saturday

scottomus - hopefully there Saturday

EricC - I hope to make it there on Saturday to put faces to names

Coffee Omega - We shall be there both days from 10am until 5pm come and say hello stand C17 representing VBM in the UK

BeanAbout- Definitely Saturday, and potentially the Sunday to


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm looking forward this very much, especially after the reviews last year.

Mrboots - all being well Saturday

Glenn (and Nadine) - Sat 1000-1400 | Sun 1000-1400 - will be wearing Forum t-shirt on one of the days - Size L still available to purchase and collect at the show - special price £15 each - PM me

Rhys - I'll be there on Sunday with my other half. No idea on time

The Systemic Kid - Definitely there Saturday

scottomus - hopefully there Saturday

EricC - I hope to make it there on Saturday to put faces to names

Coffee Omega - We shall be there both days from 10am until 5pm come and say hello stand C17 representing VBM in the UK

BeanAbout- Definitely Saturday, and potentially the Sunday too

Phil104 plus daughter Cleo and I'll be wearing my Forum Tshirt


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Phil104 said:


> I'm looking forward this very much, especially after the reviews last year.
> 
> Mrboots - all being well Saturday
> 
> ...


What day Phil?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> What day Phil?


Argghhhhhh&#8230;. Saturday so all being well, will see you there.


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

I hope to be able to chat with some of you! btw in case you have not noticed, there is a game in Old Trafford, so if you are driving please take that in consideration.

I would probably suggest parking a park and ride that is in the opposite direction to the city centre. I however recommend you guys sticking around for the UK coffee throwing competition in the evening!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

]I'm looking forward this very much, especially after the reviews last year.

Mrboots - all being well Saturday[/font]

Glenn (and Nadine) - Sat 1000-1400 | Sun 1000-1400 - will be wearing Forum t-shirt on one of the days - Size L still available to purchase and collect at the show - special price £15 each - pm me

Rhys - I'll be there on Sunday with my other half. No idea on time

The Systemic Kid - Definitely there Saturday

scottomus - hopefully there Saturday EricC - I hope to make it there on Saturday to put faces to names

Coffee Omega - We shall be there both days from 10am until 5pm come and say hello stand C17 representing VBM in the Uk

BeanAbout- Definitely Saturday, and potentially the Sunday too

Phil104 plus daughter Cleo and I'll be wearing my Forum Tshirt -Saturday


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

I'm strongly considering getting a train down and doing this last minute-like.

Or I might just sit in my boxer shorts and play Far Cry 4 because it's the last chance I'm probably going to get before Xmas - tough decisions ahead.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

robashton said:


> I'm strongly considering getting a train down and doing this last minute-like.
> 
> Or I might just sit in my boxer shorts and play Far Cry 4 because it's the last chance I'm probably going to get before Xmas - tough decisions ahead.


Please don't mix the two up and come to Cup North in your boxer shorts only


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

I will be there Saturday!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Mrboots - all being well Saturday[/font]

Glenn (and Nadine) - Sat 1000-1400 | Sun 1000-1400 - will be wearing Forum t-shirt on one of the days - Size L still available to purchase and collect at the show - special price £15 each - pm me

Rhys - I'll be there on Sunday with my other half. No idea on time

The Systemic Kid - Definitely there Saturday

scottomus - hopefully there Saturday EricC - I hope to make it there on Saturday to put faces to names

Coffee Omega - We shall be there both days from 10am until 5pm come and say hello stand C17 representing VBM in the Uk

BeanAbout- Definitely Saturday, and potentially the Sunday too

Phil104 plus daughter Cleo and I'll be wearing my Forum Tshirt -Saturday

Aaroncornish - Saturday

Last edited by Mrboots2u

; 3 Hours Ago at 
08:44
.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ok anyone else going ? Baring anymore emergencies at home I'll be there Saturday . For those that would like to meet up then drop me a pm and we can swap numbers

Glenn , Patrick and @EricC I have yours . @Phil104 o seems to have mislaid yours again . Anyone else feel free to pm me


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I've found a few XL t-shirts as well as the Large's

Will have them with me at CupNorth Sat and Sun 1000-1400 each day

£15 each - preorder via PM to me


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Not many going on Sunday then. Where's best to park, or is the train better?


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Callum and myself will be there on Sunday I think. Last year, the Sunday was definitely more industry types from memory. Not that that had anything to do with why we decided on Sunday. Should be good - hope to see a few people there.


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Remember members omega team will be there with VBM domestic range. Say hello them them and see the kit. Stand C17


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm looking forward to wading around the stalls, good potential to see some familiar faces too


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I've just decided to go on the train and get a taxi from the station. I don't see any obvious parking around there plus Utd have got a home game that afternoon so it's going to be busy, busy.


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

I'm there by myself on both days and looking forward to it. I've not got a lot of experience or knowledge so looking forward to learning loads. Happy to meet up


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Sod it, I'm heading up tomorrow, anyone wants to hook up just drop me a pm !


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Looks like I'm going to miss most of the folks off here then, still there'll be no footy crowds bunging up the roads..


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

That's true. In the hotel I'm staying in there's quite a few football fans here


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Ur right.... We're at Ramada and fully booked with fans


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

I'm over the road and down a bit in the Copthorne. Have given up in the bar!


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Just pop down tesco.... ?


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

I came prepared. Typical woman!


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Lol.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Obsy said:


> I'm over the road and down a bit in the Copthorne. Have given up in the bar!


Used to stay in the Copthorne a fair bit, over the road to the left is a little shop! Or get the tram over the road into the city!


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

Thanks froggystyle. I'm prepared for tomorrow night now. Cheers!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I do believe it would be good for all.us forum members to meet up at a set time, say 3pm.at foundry?


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

Sounds good to me. I'll be checking on here during the day in case plans change.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

So no one advocates driving then? How far is it from the train station?


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

froggystyle said:


> I do believe it would be good for all.us forum members to meet up at a set time, say 3pm.at foundry?


Forum sponsors should be invited too?


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

Goes without saying coffee omega!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Absolutely!


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

Not sure exactly Rhys but taxi journey should be less than 10 mins looking quickly at the map


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Great stuff. Let us know


----------



## JohnPrime (Nov 2, 2014)

I'm driving to Boddies car park, then getting the tram to Pomona.

Old Trafford environs at chucking-out time makes for very tedious driving, especially on Trafford Road and M602, so probably heading home mid-match.

Looking forward to a good day


----------



## scottomus (Aug 13, 2014)

What time are people planding in getting there?

imwas Gona head over at 10 but something's come up, so prob be about 12 now. Will much be missed during then you think?


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> I do believe it would be good for all.us forum members to meet up at a set time, say 3pm.at foundry?


Hey guys foundry is not exhibiting so better choose a different stall.

Make sure you say hello tomorrow!

R


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Any parking at the Trafford Centre? My other half is on about parking there.


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

I love the fact every stand I go to and mention the coffee forum, Glenn has already been and given them a badge! Spreading the word!


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

I might come along tomorrow as it's only just down the road from me. The only thing that could get in the way is the after effects of a friend's birthday night out later though having said that I shall be in need of coffee tomorrow.


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

Most of the stand holders are hungover today after their pre opening party last night. There's no shortage of coffee, the problem is limiting yourself so you don't get palpitations!


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

To my surprise my wife has said she would like to come along so the liklihood we will come along sometime shortly after 12.


----------



## scottomus (Aug 13, 2014)

I feel like death haha. Coffee overload! Great day though. Managed so see 1 person with a tee on with his daughter I think?

contemplating going again tomorrow as its free... Wether I can handle it haha


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Just got home, seen the usual faces there and had a chat to casa espresso about a new blend they doing that might fir the DOSL! And I picked up some natural yergs to try!


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Ooooh dsol !!!!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

If you like the chance to taste lots of Great coffee for free and chat to coffee people ( baristas and roaster - all I bored to death were super friendly ) Plus tons of cuppings to go to . this is the place to go . This year it's is all about coffee ( this is a good thing ) . It's a wonderful chance to try so many high quality roasters stuff for nothing - get down tomorrow if you wanna really open your mind to what specialty roasters have to offer .


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Looking forward to it


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Rhys said:


> Looking forward to it


Try the aroma challenge at la

Cimbali and the speed cupping comp at casa espresso


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Why do all the fun things happen ooop north ..... when ever I want anything from car tuners, respray shops, engine rebuilders ... and now coffee its in the north

What do we get here in Bristol ????? Legalised graffiti and freaking banskey


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

Just got back and what a great afternoon. On first walking in felt a little out of place but soon got into the swing of things. The highlights for me were being taught how to do latte art by world champion Dhan Tamang and getting plenty of advice on where I've been going wrong and what to focus on by the lovely French barista champion Charlotte Malaval. The ticket price was worth it for that alone. The street food was very tasty and as were the cakes by cakesmiths who gave us a box of six to take away with us. We bought an aeropress for holidays and for my wife to use but she was getting so into everything I think she will now learn how to use my espresso setup. With a bit of luck she'll get so good at it she can make me coffee and I won't have to bother! I was asked Charlotte about grinders for home use but unfortunately I can't be certain of which it was she recommended due to her accent. I think it was probably the Mahlkonig Vario; it was certainly something like Vario rather than getting a bit commercial grinder. I must check as if it's good enough or her....


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Maybe the Vario or maybe the K30 vario.

Depends on how flush you were looking!


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

She said it is small and about 500 Euros.


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

A few snaps:
































































I don't think this was mine but is about what I managed after five minutes of tuition and left me with enough to go away and practice with.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

On Saturday, guys from Cakesmith were not allowed to sell their cakes after a complaint from one of the food stalls outside the venue. I put this down to Boots buying a mixed selection box early in the morning which was knock out and word quickly spread. Chatting to the guys, they had not previously enjoyed the experience that is the M6 car park, sorry, motorway the journey taking over seven hours. Rather ironic after such a long trek, they couldn't sell their amazing selection of cakes. Hope sense was restored for Sunday. On the plus side, Cakesmith's supply Grindsmiths in Madchester - no relation


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

They were giving away samples then later on they were trying to get rid of what they had left so we gratefully accepted a box of six.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

dan1502 said:


> They were giving away samples then later on they were trying to get rid of what they had left so we gratefully accepted a box of six.


Very selfless


----------



## ahirsty (Jan 9, 2014)

Had a good time toady. A completely different experience than the London Coffee Festival. Much more relaxed. I ended up getting a 5/10 for my latte art. At least I had better luck with the TDS contest!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Just got home home as opposed back at my Mum's home just outside Chester (she has no wifi and despite successive Govt promises, in any event both mobile signal and wifi is rubbish. Anyway, had a brilliant day yesterday - and like Boots, we bought a box of cakes early on&#8230; though left them at my Mum's - to her pleasure. What a great event - as Boots has said it was all about the coffee and much less industry than it's London cousin. As ever meeting Forum members was a highlight although didn't get as much chance to talk with some as I had imagined - and we left just before 3.00 to get the train back to Chester. Did have some long conversations with roasters - especially Dan (who led the Forum coffee tour of Brighton) and Nora from Small Batch, Todd from Avenue and Rob and Danni from Allpress and someone whose name I can't remember (can you Obsy) from Workshop. It was all friendly and relaxed and unhurried - as others said of last year's event, and pretty much everyone was giving as much coffee away as was humanly possible to drink. I wore my Forum T-Shirt with pride - along with the Forum badges Glenn was giving out (thank you Glenn). Well worth the journey - and I would definitely go back next year.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Had a good time. Bought some coffee (now there's a surprise) and was given some (now that was a surprise) and had quite a bit of caffeine. Tried the syphon (pictured above), very nice. And had some of Cakesmiths's offernings (mmmmm). Got to chat to a few folks like Nino from Casa Espresso and Glenn. Also got to chat with Laurence from York Coffee Emporium who who came out with 'so you are actually into your coffee then?' as I've chatted to him a few times at his roasters in York. Also did a cupping at Square Mile stand, very interesting.. Look forward to the next one. BTW, we drove there and parked about 20 yards down the road (go passed the entrance, and found a little car park with enough room for my little Volvo. Result!)


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

Phil104 said:


> Did have some long conversations with roasters - especially Dan (who led the Forum coffee tour of Brighton) and Nora from Small Batch, Todd from Avenue and Rob and Danni from Allpress and someone whose name I can't remember (can you Obsy) from Workshop. It was all friendly and relaxed and unhurried - as others said of last year's event, and pretty much everyone was giving as much coffee away as was humanly possible to drink. I wore my Forum T-Shirt with pride - along with the Forum badges Glenn was giving out (thank you Glenn). Well worth the journey - and I would definitely go back next year.


I spoke to Sam and Shaun/Sean at Workshop. I agree with how friendly people were and enjoyed meeting fellow forumites. I too will happily go back next year.


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm glad those of you that came down had a great time. We set up this event as a consumer led event where conversations about speciality coffee can happen with time and interest, rather than being an exercise of just churning out free coffees.

We were so lucky that we had many champions attending CupNorth, Dhan and Charlotte were already mentioned but also Francesco Sanapo and of course James Bailey! (and more if you count Colin Harmon!)

We are very open to constructive feedback so feel free to drop me a message or just write on this post.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

rmcgandara said:


> I'm glad those of you that came down had a great time. We set up this event as a consumer led event where conversations about speciality coffee can happen with time and interest, rather than being an exercise of just churning out free coffees.
> 
> We were so lucky that we had many champions attending CupNorth, Dhan and Charlotte were already mentioned but also Francesco Sanapo and of course James Bailey! (and more if you count Colin Harmon!)
> 
> We are very open to constructive feedback so feel free to drop me a message or just write on this post.


And our very own MrBoots who won the Casa Espresso cupping competition. I was so busy talking with roasters that I missed out most of the champions - apart from talking to MrBoots - so I'll plan it slightly differently next year but I don't think I missed out - the conversations made it. Thank you and the cup north team for organising it.


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

Oh, and I won the featherweight class of the coffee throwing championship!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Phil104 said:


> And our very own MrBoots who won the Casa Espresso cupping competition. I was so busy talking with roasters that I missed out most of the champions - apart from talking to MrBoots - so I'll plan it slightly differently next year but I don't think I missed out - the conversations made it. Thank you and the cup north team for organising it.


Don't think they had that on Sunday.. Had a nice chat with Nino though. Only cupping I saw was on the Square Mile stand.


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

Rhys, that was not a square mile stand. it was the cupping lab and alongside Square Mile we had Lot 61 (Netherlands), Nordic Approach (Norway), The Barn (Berlin), Coffee Bird (Guatemala) and Mercanta doing cuppings both in Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

rmcgandara said:


> Rhys, that was not a square mile stand. it was the cupping lab and alongside Square Mile we had Lot 61 (Netherlands), Nordic Approach (Norway), The Barn (Berlin), Coffee Bird (Guatemala) and Mercanta doing cuppings both in Saturday and Sunday.


Ah, right. I didn't look at the floor plan tbh, my other half did - I was following my nose most of the time. What was the cascara on the cupping lab stand on Sunday then? That was lovely.


----------



## Casa_Espresso (Dec 2, 2011)

Rhys said:


> Don't think they had that on Sunday.. Had a nice chat with Nino though. Only cupping I saw was on the Square Mile stand.


We were planning to do it on Sunday too, but it was crazy busy. Mind you it would have been very hard to beat mrboots score


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

rmcgandara said:


> I'm glad those of you that came down had a great time. We set up this event as a consumer led event where conversations about speciality coffee can happen with time and interest, rather than being an exercise of just churning out free coffees.
> 
> We were so lucky that we had many champions attending CupNorth, Dhan and Charlotte were already mentioned but also Francesco Sanapo and of course James Bailey! (and more if you count Colin Harmon!)
> 
> We are very open to constructive feedback so feel free to drop me a message or just write on this post.


It was fantastic, had a great time. Amazing to see so many coffee heavy weights in the same place.

Thanks for putting on such a good show. Looking forward to next year.

Aaron


----------



## Casa_Espresso (Dec 2, 2011)

aaroncornish said:


> It was fantastic, had a great time. Amazing to see so many coffee heavy weights in the same place.
> 
> Thanks for putting on such a good show. Looking forward to next year.
> 
> Aaron


Yes it was indeed, we had an amazing time


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Casa_Espresso said:


> Yes it was indeed, we had an amazing time


The Guatemala natural was Delish btw


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

As is the Yerg natural i picked up!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> As is the Yerg natural i picked up!


Get you

Mr fruity


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Occasional Mr Fruity!


----------



## Casa_Espresso (Dec 2, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> The Guatemala natural was Delish btw


Thank you we are so happy with it

Thank you


----------



## Casa_Espresso (Dec 2, 2011)

Thank you both coffees were the stars of the Festival


----------

